# Forgot to order



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's hilarious! But did she eat it? When Molly found some wild animal poo once, (I think it was from 'our' possum, she rolled around in it, but then tried to eat it too (not a great day for me!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, she ate it, thought she had died and gone to heaven! lol It wasn't her normal Kangaroo food, but now she has a baby Joey pooch on her belly!! lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha that is funny! Branna does the exact same thing with Beams by The Honest Kitchen. Idk if it's the fish smell or what but she rubs and rolls all over it for about 15 mins before eating it. I wonder if it's a poodle thing . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wow! that's just ducky! :aetsch:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Duck and potatoes sounds delicious! Misha must have wanted the scent all over himself.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Misha...silly girl...dog food is for eating, not for wearing! At least she liked it!


----------

